
Digital marketing: a free curriculum - rajitdasgupta
https://www.springboard.com/learning-paths/learn-digital-marketing/
======
bhartzer
There are certainly a lot of resources out there to learn digital marketing,
SEO, PPC, and paid social. While there's a lot of great information out there,
there's a lot of misinformation out there, as well.

In my 20+ years of digital marketing (I was trying to get rankings on
Altavista back in 1996), I've learned that the best way to learn digital
marketing is by actually practicing it and doing it. You can certainly learn
the basics, and this springboard curriculum is a good start. I hope they can
keep with the updates, though, as even the "best practices" are constantly
changing. The ways you optimized a website 5 years ago are different now, and
some techniques are considered spam.

Start with the basics, learn what you can, and then learn by actually putting
what you learned into practice. Create your own website. Create your own blog.
You'll learn more that way.

~~~
elorant
Any good community sites you'd recommend?

~~~
bhartzer
WebmasterWorld dot com has always been a great place to learn and ask
questions.

------
orliesaurus
I also have never seen springboard like someone else has commented however
here is my two cents: Reading a bunch of articles on the topic will not teach
you how to actually become an expert in the topic, it will however give you a
better understanding of what people in those fields of work are doing and how
they are doing it. I don't think you can learn digital marketing in like an
hour or even 10 hours... there's so much going on there're so many tools out
there and you have to pick the ones that work better for you. The reason
digital marketing meeting is hard is that there are way too many resources and
everybody says the same thing but in a different way which gets really
confusing for new people who are reading articles on SEO SEM, branding, social
media management, advertising etc. All these articles and tutorials are trying
to push their own envelope because the marketing tutorials in the marketing
articles are written by marketers who ere trying to sell you something

Reading books Doesn't make you an accomplished writer or even a writer for
that matter

~~~
bhartzer
Based on what I see for this tutorial, it looks like it's merely a links list
of resources. Go read Moz. Go watch this video on YouTube.

------
rsbartram
Check out Lyda.com or other online professional development provider. You will
find many different options. We have written about the GIG economy and how
free lancers use digital tools to acquire new clients.

[https://latechnews.org/los-angeles-gig-economy/](https://latechnews.org/los-
angeles-gig-economy/)

------
nickthemagicman
I've tried to learn digital marketing online but the most difficult and funny
part about it is that all the teachers are digital marketers, so everyone has
a newsletter and an ebook they're trying to sell you. So it's difficult to
break in and actually learn how to do digital marketing.

~~~
soared
IMO the only way to learn is to make a quick Wordpress site on one of those
easy 1 click install hosts and start writing content and marketing it. (It's
easy to get lost playing with the backend of websites so don't even give
yourself the ability to do it)

~~~
nickthemagicman
Gotcha. I don't even know where to start though. There's so much info to sift
through. lol.

~~~
DoreenMichele
What are you trying to market?

Who is your target audience?

Where can they be found?

What other things do they have in common besides a potential interest in the
thing you want to promote?

What is your price point? Does it all need to be free, or can you throw some
money at this?

Answer those questions and it should start narrowing down a place to begin.

~~~
nickthemagicman
Yeah but I'm sure there's technical tools for digital marketing that cross all
of these boundaries.

------
j45
This curriculum was presented better than most - so much so that it was a
surprise to be taken to other sites when I opened up a lesson.

Curation of a learner pathway definitely has it's value.

------
danvoell
Never seen Springboard. It's an interesting way to put together a course. Just
tape together articles in some sort of progressive learning or categorized
topics. I like the learning path concept, it helps you easily see where you
might be missing some knowledge.

~~~
fanseed
7 of the resources aren't even linked. Looking at their pricing, I hope this
isn't representative of the rest of Springboard's courses.

~~~
EternalData
Hey, I work for Springboard -- and you're right about the seven resources.
That was a bug, thanks for catching it! We've fixed it so that all resources
should link to the right resource. Please comment here if you see any more
bugs :)

------
rsbartram
6 second digital marketing ads are trending up and becoming a part of any
marketing and advertising budget. t-mobile had great success with their world
series 6 second ad spots. [https://latechnews.org/six-second-marketing-
ads/](https://latechnews.org/six-second-marketing-ads/)

